# .455 ammo



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

happy weekend , I was told that one of the major ammo manufactures is making .455 webly , does any one know who ??
please post , zorro


----------



## Shenkursk (Aug 12, 2007)

zorro said:


> happy weekend , I was told that one of the major ammo manufactures is making .455 webly , does any one know who ??
> please post , zorro


http://www.rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=AHRN95004

Hornady appears to make some. Good luck!


----------

